# Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu



## i3810jaz (18. Mai 2012)

*Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Hallo, ich habe neben Windows, Ubuntu (über wubi) installiert. Einen Treiber für meine Gafikkarte habe ich gefunden (ATI 7950). Nur jetzt suche ich noch einen Mainboard-Treiber, finde aber im Netz nichts dazu. Ich habe ein ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3. Braucht Ubuntu keinen Mainboard-Treiber oder bietet ASRock nur keine Ubuntu-Treiber an?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte. 


[Edit]: Der AMD-Treiber sah auch nicht ganz taufrisch aus (obwohl er 12.4 ein sollte) und ließ sich nicht installieren.


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Das MoBo und das BS sind doch völlig voneinander unabhängig, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Dragonix (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

"Chipsatztreiber" brauchst du nicht, ist alles im Kernel.
Mit den proprietären ATI Treibern hab ich unter Ubuntu keine Erfahrung, kann dir also blos ergoogelte Links zukommen lassen, wie z. B. http://wiki.linuxgaming.de/index.php/ATI_Treiber_Installation_(Ubuntu)
Einfacher wäre es eventuell, wenn du erstmal sagst was du probiert hast und was dann nicht ging (Fehlermeldung!)

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Nachdem ich Ubuntu erneut installiert habe, lies sich der ATI Treiber installieren, kommt aber nicht mit meinen beiden Monitoren klar. (1.) 1920x1080, 2.) 1280x1024). Brauche ich sonst noch irgendwelche Treiber? (Intel-basierendes System)

[Edit]: Minecraft liefert einen Blackscreen.
Die Ubuntu-Animationen laufen aber.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Ich hab schon mehrere Linux Systeme gehabt, und ich hab immer nur den Graka Treiber gebraucht


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Okay, aber wie bekomme ich Spiele zum laufen. (Will für Minecraft, dann nicht immer den PC neu booten)


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Da wird schwer ich hab mich nicht wirklich damit befasst, aber ich hab auch noch davon gehört, dass es geht


----------



## i3810jaz (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Klar wenn ich ein Windows Spiel starten will sollte ich neu booten, aber Minecraft basiert eben auf Java, das sollte ich doch unter Linux spielen können. (Java habe ich ja schon installiert, ich bekomme aber sobald es "3D wird" kein Bild mehr.


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Minecraft ist afaik statisch gegen 32Bit-Java gelinkt, weshalb man zumindest bei Fedora 32-Bit-3D-Kram (u.a. Mesa) nachinstallieren muss, um es zu spielen. Würde Minecraft diese „32-Bit-Optimierung“ nicht mitbringen, wäre wohl alles in Butter. (Gibt es eigentlich überhaupt für Windows entwickelte 64-Bit-Programme? Oft wenn was Linux „auch“ unterstützt, hat das noch irgendwelche nervigen i386-Hooks drin…) Wie das bei Ununtu funktioniert, ukann ich aber leider nicht sagen – hab nur ein 32Bit-Ubutnu auf meinem Eee, auf dem Desktop läuft wie gesagt Fedora.

Anmerkung zu Treibern. Standardmäßig lädt Ubuntu (Linux generell) nämlich freie Treiber für alle Komponenten, die es erkennt. Meist braucht man keine anderen, weshalb oft gar keine auf Herstellerwebsetien angeboten werden. Für alles nachträglich Treiber installieren ist absolut windowstypisch, und funktioniert auch nur, weil Microsoft durch seine marktbeherrschende Stelle die Aufgabe der Treiberwartung komplett an die Hardwarehersteller abwälzen kann – obwohl Treiber ja essenzieller Teil eines Betriebssystems sind. Im übrigen liefe Minecraft auch ohne die Closed-Source-Treiber, die du von AMD bzw. über Ubuntu bekommst. Auch da gibt es freie Treiber, die 3D können. (Allerdings leider nur OpenGL3 mit recht bescheidener Performance, kein OpenGL4 und auch nicht mit so vielen FPS wie die Karte eigentlich könnte.)

Die Gute Nachtricht: Sobald man dieses 32-Bit-Problem gelöst hat, läuft Minecraft echt problemlos.


----------



## i3810jaz (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was ich da alles installieren muss.  Hast du noch irgendeinen Tipp für mich? Sollte sich ja von Fedora und Ubuntu nicht ganz so stark unterscheiden, oder?

Hat irgendwer eine Idee wie ich meinen 2. Monitor zum laufen bekomme? Ubuntu sagt es könne nicht die Größe von 1920x1920 Pixel überschreiten. Wenn ich unter dieser Zahl belebe funktioniert es auch ganz gut, aber wie kann ich dieses Maximum erhöhen?


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Zu zwei Monitoren: Bei mir beschwert sich Ubuntu ab 2048x2048 Pixeln. Bis ich es gerade ausprobiert habe, hätte ich nie mit so einer Einschränkung gerechnet. (Wahrscheinlich gibt es die nur wegen Unity, der neuen Ubuntu-Oberfläche.) Mit etwas Handarbeit scheint Dualhead aber machbar zu sein: Dualview

Zu Minecraft musste ich zugegeben raten, was dein Problem ist. Normalerweise startet man Programme, die nicht so ganz wollen, im Terminal. Die Fehlermeldungen sagen eigentlich immer alles, was man wissen muss. Da Minecraft aber sehr populär ist, kannte ich folgendes Problem schon:  64 bit - Minecraft in jdk 1.7.0_u2 x64 - Ask Ubuntu Klingt mir wie deins


----------



## i3810jaz (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Ich bekomme nun den Mojang-Loadscreen angezeigt. Danach finde ich mich im Login-Screen von Ubuntu wieder 

An die Dualscreeneinrichtung unter Ubuntu traue ich mir jedoch mangels Wissens noch nicht heran.


----------



## Dragonix (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Wie startest du Minecraft?
Da gibt's doch sicher irgendwo eine .jar Datei. Mach mal ein Terminal auf (gnome-terminal, was weiß ich was es da bei dir so installiert ist) und navigier dich in das Installationsverzeichnis von Minecraft: "cd ORDNER" sorgt dafür, dass du in ORDNER kommst, "cd .." geht einen Ordner in der Hierarchie nach oben (mit beiden Befehlen kannst du aber nichts kaputt machen, ergo egal). "ls" zeigt dir den aktuellen Ordnerinhalt an.
Wenn du dann in dem Ordner bist, wo die .jar Datei liegt, führ mal "java -jar NAME_DER_JARDATEI.jar" aus (also z.B. minecraft.jar), und schreib mal, was da dann alles so steht.

Funktionieren andere 3d Sachen? Geb mal in einem Terminal "glxinfo" ein und Poste den Output hier! Was spricht "glxgears"?

Wie hast du Minecraft installiert?

Grüße und viel Erfolg
Matthias


----------



## i3810jaz (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Bei GLXGEARS habe ich 4600 FPS. Ich glaube 3D funktioniert 

Mit diesem Befehl versuche ich Minecraft zu starten:
	
	



```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_02/jre/lib/amd64"
java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
```


----------



## Dragonix (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

"Danach finde ich mich im Login-Screen von Ubuntu wieder" << deswegen hab ich auf einen Fehler im Grafiksystem geschlossen..
Führ das mal aus:
 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.7.0_02/jre/lib/amd64"
java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame > minecraftlogdatei.txt 2> minecrafterror.txt

Das schreibt den ganzen output in die angegebenen Dateien... siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen

Steht in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old was interessantes (nach einem Crash)?


----------



## i3810jaz (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Ich bekomme ein Bild, und zwar von dem Ubuntu-Login.

Nichts desto trotz glaube ich das ich gerade den Ubuntu-Software-Center für mich unbenutzbar gemacht habe (stürzt sofort ab)  Ich installiere Ubuntu gerade einmal neu. Zudem habe ich gerade 5 Milliarden Versionen Java installiert die nicht mehr runter wollen.


----------



## i3810jaz (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Ich habe es hin bekommen Minecraft läuft 

Hiermit habe ich Java installiert: Install Oracle Java 7 in Ubuntu via PPA Repository ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
Dies ist das Minecraft-Skript das ich verwendet habe: 64 bit - Minecraft in jdk 1.7.0_u2 x64 - Ask Ubuntu
und ich habe die lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library Files von Minecraft geupdatet.


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mainboard-Treiber für Ubuntu*

Schön, das ist schonmal super


----------

